# Does anyone on here hunt any other small birds and eat them?



## larkin

Does anyone on here hunt any other small birds besides dove and eat them?


----------



## sureshot#1

larkin... i hunt pheasants quail chuchar dove and crow i eat alll of thenm exceot the crow uke: lol.....


----------



## christopher

I have had pigoen before haven't hunted them yet but hoping to. :evil:


----------



## stolenbase

so how do they taste? i guess if u still want to hunt them not bad eh? ???


----------



## christopher

The pigoens taste alot like qail


----------



## nightfishenmn

i have also eaten pigoen and i love it i hunt it at my budies grandparents farm it taste like dove to me i have also eaten black bird and spairows i have enjoyed all of them


----------



## Tholzel

sureshot#1 said:


> larkin... i hunt pheasants quail chuchar dove and crow i eat alll of thenm exceot the crow uke: lol.....


Well, you'd be surprised if you actually tried it. Cut out the breasts which are little red fillets, and pan fry them n Madera wine or something. Yummy. Tast a lot like duck.


----------



## fox412

When I lived in the south we would hunt quail a lot. They are probably my favorite game to eat.


----------



## njsimonson

> black bird and spairows


  

Im not coming to your house for dinner.


----------

